# Account issues from webmaster



## Leila0411 (Jun 24, 2016)

Had to create this temporary account as i have sent a message to the webmaster to sort my other account out, is anyone having the same issues and not recieving correspondance back from the administrator???


----------



## Stephen P2 (Jun 25, 2016)

I too have created a new account. It appears that emails have not been received giving details of new passwords etc.

If the site comes back - as Moderators it will be wonderful having to delete all these new second accounts!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

My account is still working for some reason, but I use Tapatalk and this may make a difference. I haven't received an email either.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redshift Spec (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine works with tapatalk but not the website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leila0411 (Jun 24, 2016)

Its extremely frustrating as i dont have access to the email account on my current RFUK account so i have messaged the webmaster to sort it out and send me a password reset link.

I have classifieds and i have buyers i need to get in touch with urgently and i cannot get onto my account because the administrator has not responded to me!!


----------



## My name (Jun 25, 2016)

I predict lots of new accounts appearing.


----------



## Stephen P2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Leila0411 said:


> Its extremely frustrating as i dont have access to the email account on my current RFUK account so i have messaged the webmaster to sort it out and send me a password reset link.
> 
> I have classifieds and i have buyers i need to get in touch with urgently and i cannot get onto my account because the administrator has not responded to me!!


I guess the only consolation is that no one else can get on either!

Frustrating as it is, it appears to be a waiting game.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey I'm back in !!
TapaTalk has just let me in after a few days of trying !!'

I didn't even get ANY email at all !!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Leila0411 said:


> Its extremely frustrating as i dont have access to the email account on my current RFUK account so i have messaged the webmaster to sort it out and send me a password reset link.
> 
> 
> 
> I have classifieds and i have buyers i need to get in touch with urgently and i cannot get onto my account because the administrator has not responded to me!!



Same . I DID have two deals going but they're presumably dead in the water now


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Hopefully its sorted soon 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen P2 (Jun 25, 2016)

If we do get up and running again, it is going to be a nightmare sorting out all these second accounts!

KMAC - as an IT Manager perhaps you can help? Although you also are an existing member now with a second account.


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

I think we all have second accounts now 

Is it a database issue or what?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

KMAC said:


> I think we all have second accounts now
> 
> Is it a database issue or what?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Ahh sorry I thought you mean that I have created another account? I should only have 1 account but my brother has used the forum in the past

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Is the forum built on phpBB or vanilla? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen P2 (Jun 25, 2016)

KMAC said:


> Ahh sorry I thought you mean that I have created another account? I should only have 1 account but my brother has used the forum in the past
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



I meant you have created another account, which you have.


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool once the forum is sorted ill request the duplicate is deleted

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I manged to get the reset password link to work after about 3 days of trying. What a kerfuffle!


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Stephen P2 said:


> If we do get up and running again, it is going to be a nightmare sorting out all these second accounts!


Let the site owners clear their own mess up, thats what they get paid for!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

supatips said:


> Let the site owners clear their own mess up, thats what they get paid for!


True.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry for the delay all! I was unable to get on myself, so was unable to deal with anyones issues. Could you please use the contact us form, with your username and the email address you registered with. I will then work my way through all emails I receive! Thank you!


----------



## andy jackson (Jan 10, 2015)

I have just managed to log back in using the forgotten password feature. I tried this previous but, it did not work. 

Perhaps other people may now be able to get back in using this method?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I had to message the admin directly by using the contact feature at the bottom of the page, the email should appear when you get the security feature notification too and title the subject, *"security password"* 

It shouldn't take long to rectify what-ever the problem is though.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Forgotten password feature worked first time for me 

phew

John,


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Forgotten password feature worked first time for me
> 
> phew
> 
> John,


yep, worked just fine for me too


----------



## getin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Admin, been waiting for a couple of days now for help with a reset as my account isn't working.
This is a temp' account that I have set up to help you to help me.
Have tried all the normal routes of recovery.

Regular user name= Bomberoo


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

getin said:


> Hi Admin, been waiting for a couple of days now for help with a reset as my account isn't working.
> This is a temp' account that I have set up to help you to help me.
> Have tried all the normal routes of recovery.
> 
> Regular user name= Bomberoo



Please use the contact us form, using the email address linked to your account and also quoting your username. I will then be able to look into it for you.


----------



## wagg16 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi. Same this as with me. Just set this account up to get mine back uo and running. Have been using your contact us for a couple of days and nothing. My username is wagg.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

wagg16 said:


> Hi. Same this as with me. Just set this account up to get mine back uo and running. Have been using your contact us for a couple of days and nothing. My username is wagg.


Everyone. Please use this if you need to get back your old account: Reptile Forums - Contact Us


----------



## getin (Jun 30, 2016)

Trice said:


> Everyone. Please use this if you need to get back your old account: Reptile Forums - Contact Us


Thanks for putting the link up, not been aware there was such a link.
Could of done with this in your first reply.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

getin said:


> Thanks for putting the link up, not been aware there was such a link.
> Could of done with this in your first reply.


It's at the bottom of whichever page you happen to be on!!


----------



## wagg16 (Jun 30, 2016)

Still nothing  tried the link about 5/6 times now since the issue occured. Please can it get sorted?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

wagg16 said:


> Still nothing  tried the link about 5/6 times now since the issue occured. Please can it get sorted?


Site owners account Reptile Forums - View Profile: VSadmin

Could see how you get on sending them a PM.


----------



## wagg16 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you. Will give that a go.


----------



## Devel (Jul 25, 2009)

Tried myself but could not get in. Have now had to register again under a new account until I hopefully get an email.


----------



## doctorowl (May 19, 2016)

So I've been away for a while, and came back to this huge mess... Apparently it happened to this site, as well as another forum I use for rat care. Big thing with 45 million accounts being hacked across the web and people having passwords reset...

So is this site going to be dead now? Or is it being worked on? This is the only forum I've found for snake care, and as a snake newbie, I really need the help. I'm sad to see it go, if that's the case...


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Trice said:


> Sorry for the delay all! I was unable to get on myself, so was unable to deal with anyones issues. Could you please use the contact us form, with your username and the email address you registered with. I will then work my way through all emails I receive! Thank you!


If you follow the above from Trice you will be contacted with a temp password.

Admin can enter a temp password for you via the admin Control Panel for all individuals, thats the easy bit the hard bit is working through all accounts.


This is why they need you to use the contact us and then they will work through it.


----------

